# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Situata në Iran

## Darius

Qeveria Izraelite leshon alarmin qe Irani nuk eshte aspak larg prodhimit te bombes atomike. Sipas Kryeministrit izraelit Ehud Olmert, Irani eshte vetem disa muaj larg nga perftimi i teknologjise dhe njohurive te mjaftueshme qe do i mundesojne ndertimin e bombes atomike.
Olmert do takohet me Bush dhe pritet qe biseda e tyre te perqendrohet tek ambicjet berthamore te Iranit.
Lajmi ne origjinal: *Olmert: Iran's Atomic Bomb Not Far Off*

Per nje fare kohe u duk sikur situata u qetesua dhe gjerat po viheshin nen kontroll. Kjo dhe nga propozimi qe beri qeveria amerikane ne ndryshimin e klauzolave nderkombetare ne lidhje me krijimin e armeve te shkaterrimit ne mase ose ato berthamore. Por lajmi qe del nga kreu i shtetit izraelit perforcon faktin qe programi berthamor i Iranit eshte jo vetem i pazgjidhur por edhe kercenues. 

Le te bejme nje rifreskim te kujteses ne lidhje me Iranin




*Rajoni: Lindja e Mesme

Popullsia: 67,415,800

Siperfaqja e pergjithshme: 1,648,000 km2

Siperfaqje tokesore: 1,636,000 km2

Vija bregdetare: 2,440 km km2

Kryeqyteti: Teherani

Klima: E thate dhe gjysem e thate; subtropikale pergjate Detit Kaspik*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Irfan

Valle,pse kaç shume po uluron izraeli.A thua İzraeli po ka frigen nga bombat e veta qe i ka disloku ne palesti se mos po i aktivizohen nga vetvetiu apo ka frigen nga nje hurme qe vjen nga shkretetira e Iranit....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Darius

Nje teme e tille u mbyll per shkak te komenteve pa vend. Ose perzerje me komente fetare ose chit chat me njeri tjetrin. Doni te mbyllet edhe kjo per te njejten arsye? Ose flisni per temen (nese keni gje per te thene) ose komente me hurma dhe me fiq bejini tek nenforumi Si te gatuajme.
Faleminderit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## fjollat

> Por lajmi qe del nga kreu i shtetit izraelit *perforcon faktin* qe programi berthamor i Iranit eshte jo vetem i pazgjidhur por edhe kercenues.


Në rastin e gjullurdisë së kurdisur amerikano-çifute deri tani ka vetëm një fakt: se nuk ka fakte. Flitet për spekulime, prandaj si mund të përforcohet një gjë që nuk ekziston, në këtë rast "fakti" në fjalë?! Kreu i shteteeve të amerikës dhe të izraelit janë bërë gaz i botës me këto farë "faktesh", por fatkeqësisht edhe kob dhe vdekje për disa shtete!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

FAKT: Qeveria iraniane ka nenshkru traktatit per mosperhapjen e armeve e teknologjise nukleare, ku pranohet kontrolli e mbikqyrja e OKB ne keto aktivitete.
FAKT: Irani ka zhvillu nji program nuklear sekret, per rreth 18 vjet.
FAKT: Ky program u zbulue nga disidentat iraniane dhe nga Kina kur ne vitin 1996 publikoi se i ka shite Iranit (me dokumenta) gaz per pasunimin e uraniumit.
FAKT: Qeveria iraniane pranoi se ka zhvilluar program sekret nuklear.
FAKT: Qeveria e Iranit nuk ka bashkepunu plotesisht me inspektoret e OKB (mbas zbulimit te sekretit nuklear).

FAKT: Irani ka ne kushtetuten e vet nene qe e obligojne per shkaterrimin e nji shteti tjeter (Izraelit).
FAKT: Presidenti iranian ka deklarue se Izraeli duhet me u fshi prej faqes se dheut.
FAKT: Irani financon miliona dollare per grupet e klasifikueme si terroriste prej shumices se shteteve, si Hamas, Hizbullah etj.
FAKT: Irani sot per sot nuk ka kurrfare nevoje per energji berthamore mbasi rezervat e prodhimi i naftes i tejkalojne shumfish nevojat e tij.

Spekulime iraniane: 
Irani deklaron se programi i tij sekret (tashti i zbuluar) ka vetem qellime paqesore... (pa ofru per kete kurrfare garancie pervec fjaleve te veta).

Spekulime izraelite: 
Irani tenton te realizoje arme nukleare qe potencialisht mund te perdoren direkt ose indirekt (nepermjet terroristave te financuem prej tij) kunder shtetit izraelit, ne perputhje me kushtetuten dhe deklarimet e presidentit te vet.

Spekulim amerikan:
Irani synon te kete arme nukleare qe te bahet fuqi nukleare per tu imponu ne rradhe te pare ndaj fqinjeve te vet, duke prishe keshtu nji balance forcash cka do te nxise militarizimin e nuklearizimin e rajonit, dhe nji rrezik berthamor.
....

Mbi bazen e fakteve te masiperme por edhe spekulimeve gjithkush qe i punon logjika i del punes para simbas mundesive qe ka.
.......

Pak a shume sikur nji kojshi i joti aty ne lagje, te cilit nuk i ke kurrgja borxh, te deklaroje hapun se ti nuk i pelqen prandaj duhet te ekzistosh... se ai vete e ka per detyre me te zhduke prej listes se te gjalleve.... 

E mandej shkon e blen nji kallash (bashke me nji minahedhes e nja 200kg TNT)... e kur policia i thote dorezoji keta arme se perse te duhen... ai i thote... i bleva per qejf...me vra sorra e trumcake, se qiftja nuk me pelqen.

Cfar do te kishit ba ju?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lunesta

Irani gjen kenaqesi qe po i del emri kudo. Mullahet qe zakonisht jane tipa me vizion te munguar dhe me horizont te ngushtuar i adhurojne keto situata ku gjithe bota flet sesi Irani po i ben balle bllokades dhe presionit te Satanit te Madh ..ie USA. A e mbani mend 'bllokaden revizioniste te viteve 60' qe na propagandohej ne Shqiperi, sipas se ciles tere bota ishte vene kunder shqiperise sone te dashur qe mbijeton me forcat e veta? Eshte i njejti mentalitet provincial qe perpiqet ti japi kuptim ekzistences se vetevetes nepermjet kundervienve te tilla patetike qe jane te destinuara te deshtojne keq. Ne kete rast Irani megjithese i ndergjegjshem per aftesite e kufizuara qe ka (si ushtarakisht, si mendrisht) i kundervihet Amerikes duke shpresuar qe te gjeje nje veterespekt dhe kuptim per jeten e vet qe perndryshe eshte e djerre dhe shterpe ne cdo kuptim te mirefillte.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lioness

Nje aspekt tjeter qe eshte diskutuar shume pak i kesaj "krize" diplomatike eshte politika e brendshme e Iranit.  Per kete duhet pasur parasysh zgjedhjet presidenciale te Iranit ne 2005.  Ne votimin e pare per president, Ahmedinajad arriti i dyti.  Kur u riperserit votimi, ai fitoi, por zgjedhjet u bojkotuan nga shume grupe per shume arsye.  Per me teper u fol edhe per praktika jo-ligjore gjate zgjedhjeve, qe bene te mundur fitoren e tij.  
Me pak fjale, ne nje situate te tille, per te siguruar mbeshtetjen e maseve (ne nje kohe qe te drejtat e popullit iranian pane nje erozion te theksuar ne krahasim me periudhen e Khatamit) eshte e kuptueshme se si presidenti Ahmedinajad zgjedh nje retorike te tille dhe flet hapur per sentimente anti-amerikane, anti-izraelite, sentimente te cilat jane popullore ne Iran apo ne Lindjen e Mesme.  Per me teper, kjo politike eshte e praktikuar nga shume politikane te tjere ne Lindjen e Mesme, te cilet per te evituar perplasje per probleme te mbrendshme ekonomike dhe sociale, angazhojne masat  me tematika te tilla.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Irfan

> FAKT: Irani ka zhvillu nji program nuklear sekret, per rreth 18 vjet.?


Fakt; İzraeli te gjitha armet berthamore i posedon nga SHBA.



> FAKT: Qeveria iraniane pranoi se ka zhvilluar program sekret nuklear..?


Fakt;Qeveria iraniane nuk eshte nje qeveri satane qe mbeshtjell e shtjellon realitetin me genjeshtrat.



> FAKT: Qeveria e Iranit nuk ka bashkepunu plotesisht me inspektoret e OKB (mbas zbulimit te sekretit nuklear)..?


Fakt;İzraeli me shkeljen e te drejtave te njeriut krijoji shtetin e e vet cionist te teritorin e Palestines,dhe ne kohe efundit krijoji murin e kines-qe ishte ne kundersdhtim me rezuluten e OKB



> FAKT: Irani ka ne kushtetuten e vet nene qe e obligojne per shkaterrimin e nji shteti tjeter (Izraelit).)..?


Fakt;po ashtu edhe Izraeli ka ne kushtetute e vet sulmimi i shteve arabe,pra prej nilit e deri te eofrati.



> FAKT: Presidenti iranian ka deklarue se Izraeli duhet me u fshi prej faqes se dheut.)..?


Fakt; po ashtu ish-krimineli,ariel sharoni kisht per qellimi zhdukje e te gjıtheve muslimaneve nga palestina.



> FAKT: Irani financon miliona dollare per grupet e klasifikueme si terroriste prej shumices se shteteve, si Hamas, Hizbullah etj..)..?


Fakt;po ashtu İzraeli financon grupe terroriste si psh;al-kaida.
Hamasin nuk mundeni ta quani si grup terrorrist,si do ta kishte pranu kur serbet UÇK e quanin sii nje organ terrorrist???te lutem ,dalloje realitetin prej jo-realiteti.

İ dashur shqiptar,kur njeriu nuk mbeshtete ne arsyeje,ai ben çdo qe edhe shkattrroon boten....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## fjollat

> FAKT: Qeveria iraniane ka nenshkru traktatit per mosperhapjen e armeve e teknologjise nukleare, ku pranohet kontrolli e mbikqyrja e OKB ne keto aktivitete.


Labeat, kur do ta kuptosh se OKB-ja vetë i ka shkel ligjet e veta, prandaj nuk mund t'ia imponoj asnjë shteti ato ligje! 



> Mbi bazen e fakteve te masiperme por edhe spekulimeve gjithkush qe i punon logjika i del punes para simbas mundesive qe ka.
> ......
> Pak a shume sikur nji kojshi i joti aty ne lagje, te cilit nuk i ke kurrgja borxh, te deklaroje hapun se ti nuk i pelqen prandaj duhet te ekzistosh... se ai vete e ka per detyre me te zhduke prej listes se te gjalleve.... 
> E mandej shkon e blen nji kallash (bashke me nji minahedhes e nja 200kg TNT)... e kur policia i thote dorezoji keta arme se perse te duhen... ai i thote... i bleva per qejf...me vra sorra e trumcake, se qiftja nuk me pelqen.
> Cfar do te kishit ba ju?[/


Shumë bukur e ke thënë! Tash lexoje nenin e 1 të Kartës së OKB-së:

Kapitulli I: Qëllimet dhe parimet 
Neni 1
Kombet e Bashkuara marrin përsipër:
1. të ruajnë paqen botërore dhe sigurinë ndërkombëtare dhe, për këtë qëllim, të marrin masa kolektive të efektshme për të parandaluar dhe mënjanuar kërcënimet e paqes, për të mposhtur veprimet mësymëse dhe shkeljet e tjera të paqes, si dhe për të zgjidhur me mjete paqësore sipas parimeve të drejtësisë dhe të drejtës ndërkombtare konflikte ndërkombëtare apo situata, që do të mund të çonin në shkelje të paqes; 
2. të zhvillojnë marrëdhënie miqësore mes kombeve, të cilat bazohen në parimet e barazisë dhe të vetëvendosjes së popujve si dhe të marrin masa të tjera të përshtatshme për konsolidimin e paqes;
3. të ngrenë në këmbë një bashkëpunim ndërkombëtar për të zgjidhur probleme ndërkombëtare të natyrës ekonomike, sociale, kulturore dhe humanitare si dhe *për të mbështetur dhe forcuar respektimin e të drejtave dhe lirive themelore të njeriut për të gjithë, pa dallim race, seksi, gjuhe apo besimi fetar;*
4. të jenë qendra, në të cilën koordinohen me njëra-tjetrën përpjekjet e kombeve për të realizuar këto qëllime të përbashkëta.

... bëhu i sinqert me vetveten dhe pranoje se OKB-ja që në start i ka shkel këto parime kur lejoi themelimin e shtetit Izraelit, mos shkojmë më tutje me faktin si OKB-ja vazhdimisht toleron thyerjen e rezolutave nga ana e Izraelit! OKB-ja nuk ka për qëllim mbrojtjen e të drejtave dhe sigurive të të gjithë popujve siç zotohet, por vetëm të popujve të caktuar, duke dëmtuar dhe thyer të drejtat e popujve të caktuar! 

Po për Irakun ke ndonjë gjë për të thënë? Do të ishte jashtë teme, por si e toleroi OKB-ja gjithë ktë rrëmujë që bëri Amerika? 




> Spekulime izraelite: 
> Irani tenton te realizoje arme nukleare qe potencialisht mund te perdoren direkt ose indirekt (nepermjet terroristave te financuem prej tij) kunder shtetit izraelit, ne perputhje me kushtetuten dhe deklarimet e presidentit te vet.


Këtë më së miri duhet ta kuptojë qeveria amerikane që vepron sipas parimit "we will defeat them in their own countries"... çfarë manie! Amerika duhet të jetë goxha diçka që qenka e privilegjuar të shkatërron shtete, kurse shtete tjera nuk kanë të drejtë të vetëmbrohen! E kupton se Irani është i rrezikuar, njësoj sikur e pësoi Irraku?

Si duheshka vepruar në këtë rast?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## antares

Ta them une!
Irani te futet urgjentisht ne Grupin e vendeve te Organizates se Bashkepnimit te Shangait (eshte aktualisht vetem vezhgues me Indine, e Pakistanin), dhe ti jepen garanci ushtarake nga Rusia e Kina ose te pakten nje sasi e mjaftueshme armesh te sofistikuara per ta bere nje barbarizem Amerikan shume, shume te shtrenjte!
Njekohesisht Rusia e Kina te deklarojne se nje sulm me arme atomike kunder Iranit do te konsiderohet si atentat mbi Sigurite Kombetare te ketyre dy Shteteve!
Nderkohe Kina te behet gati per Bashkim Kombetar me Provincen rebele nen okupim virtual amerikan - Tajvanin!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Darius

Ore ca beni se e kthyet temen prape ne mysliman-krishtere si konflikt. Nuk me duket se po mbrohet ideja qe Amerika eshte engjell dhe Irani djalli. Ideja eshte qe nje arme berthamore ne doren e Iranit eshte nje fatkeqesi sic eshte dhe nje agresion i mundshem i Amerikes ndaj Iranit, nje padrejtesi nese ata nuk jane fajtore. 
Pse ngaterrohen gjerat me fene ketu, jo mysliman jo te krishtere. Mjaft pash zotin se na hapet barkun me keto divergjenca. Lerini per tek nenforumi i fese. Po erdhi (largqofte) puna per konflikt, ajo bomba nuk pyet as per myslimane dhe as per te krishtere po i permbledh te gjithe njesoj. Pffffff....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Kinezi

Komentet qe ne bejme jane shume pa vlere ne fund te fundit. Te dyja palet kane te mirat dhe te metat e veta. Le te shpresojme qe nuk do kete lufte, se lufta vetem mbrapa te con.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Qerim

> Ta them une!
> Irani te futet urgjentisht ne Grupin e vendeve te Organizates se Bashkepnimit te Shangait (eshte aktualisht vetem vezhgues me Indine, e Pakistanin), dhe ti jepen garanci ushtarake nga Rusia e Kina ose te pakten nje sasi e mjaftueshme armesh te sofistikuara per ta bere nje barbarizem Amerikan shume, shume te shtrenjte!
> Njekohesisht Rusia e Kina te deklarojne se nje sulm me arme atomike kunder Iranit do te konsiderohet si atentat mbi Sigurite Kombetare te ketyre dy Shteteve!
> Nderkohe Kina te behet gati per Bashkim Kombetar me Provincen rebele nen okupim virtual amerikan - Tajvanin!



Antares ke pare shume filma ! Nuk ben mire per llogjiken .. :pa dhembe:  

Mendoj se nje ndryshim ne Iran eshte i pashmangshem me hir apo pahir.Irani eshte caku i fundit i Lindjes se Mesme dhe shteti i fundit me tipare terroriste ne gjirin persik.Bota me ne krye ShBA nuk mund te rrije e paperfshire dhe memece ne kete gjendje kritike, ku afersisht 60 milioneve banore ju shkelen te drejtat njerezore.Sigurisht do te jete me e veshtire se sa ne Irak ,por liria paguhet me gjak.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## fjollat

> Bota me ne krye ShBA nuk mund te rrije e paperfshire dhe memece ne kete gjendje kritike, ku afersisht 60 milioneve banore ju shkelen te drejtat njerezore.Sigurisht do te jete me e veshtire se sa ne Irak ,por liria paguhet me gjak.


Bravo Qerim! Liria vërtet paguhet me gjak, prandaj shif sa shumë gjak po derdhet në Irak për çdo ditë, gjithashtu në Palestinë...
Le të shkojnë pak nga Kina le ti çlirojnë kinezët, se edhe aty shkelen të drejtat njerëzore të miliardë njerëzve, jo të 60 milionëve..




> Ta them une!
> Irani te futet urgjentisht ne Grupin e vendeve te Organizates se Bashkepnimit te Shangait (eshte aktualisht vetem vezhgues me Indine, e Pakistanin), dhe ti jepen garanci ushtarake nga Rusia e Kina ose te pakten nje sasi e mjaftueshme armesh te sofistikuara per ta bere nje barbarizem Amerikan shume, shume te shtrenjte!
> Njekohesisht Rusia e Kina te deklarojne se nje sulm me arme atomike kunder Iranit do te konsiderohet si atentat mbi Sigurite Kombetare te ketyre dy Shteteve!
> Nderkohe Kina te behet gati per Bashkim Kombetar me Provincen rebele nen okupim virtual amerikan - Tajvanin!


Kjo do të ishte një zgjidhje e përshtatshme për situatën momentale dhe gjithsesi do t'ia ndalte avazin qeverisë aktuale qorre të amerikës, që nuk shef se në çfarë humnere po e shpie botën.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alket123

turqia eshte non-proliferation?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060526/...ation_exercise

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lioness

Orion eshte sjelle me pare kjo leter.  Tani po diskutohet te ulen kembekryq bashke ne tavoline si US ashtu dhe Irani si miq te vjeter qe jane.  

Postimi me lart do fshihet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alket123

ajo deklarata e rice eshte fiasko dhe reklame politike. "ndaloni juve pasurimin e uranimit qe ne te bejme bisedime te drejtperdrejta"

ne kete forum kam permendur se ne raport me popullsine hebrenjte,anglezet kane spiunat me te pakte per vendet e veta.

po ashtu kam permendur se vendet e tjera kane jo pak spiuna, diktatore, hajdute, psikopate fetare tradhetare, injorante, te korruptuar etj.

amerika,izraeli,anglia nuk kane per te u dorezuar. naften nuk e shesin iranianet sidoqofte kjo ekonomi tregu kerkese-oferte. nafta eshte jetike, malli me i shitur ne bote, dhe dollari eshte ai qe e shet.



amerika nuk mund te pushtoje "te demokratizoje" nje europe. por mund te skualifikoje euron qe vendet europiane te kthehen tk monedhat e meparshme.

amerika eshte para sproves me te madhe te jetes se saj. asgjekundi nuk figuronte se nje monedhe euro do dilte ne skene. per kete te falenderoni disa franceze inteligjente.

euro i ka ngelur dopio gjashte amerikes. euro eshte kercenimi me i madh qe i kanoset amerikes sot jo nje i cmendur i allahut, bin laden apo gogoli islam.

euro eshte armiku i amerikes.


enver hoxha ne librin "per lindjen e mesme", ka thene se amerika ka per rrezuar si superfuqi ne lindjen e mesme. "ne lindjen e mesme vdiq krishti dhe muhamedi, ne lindjen e mesme ka per te vdekur amerika"

ju rekomandoj te lexoni kete liber. jane fjalet e nje profeti modern.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Toro

TERRORISM: EUROPE A TARGET OF IRANIAN SUICIDE BOMBERS

Dhe ja si po perpiqet te mbrohet Irani nga...SHBA!
_
Tehran, 26 May (AKI) - (Ahmad Rafat) - On Thursday afternoon in Tehran's cemetery of Behesht Zahra a group of 100 aspiring suicide bombers was sworn in at a ceremony also attended by a group of Hezbollah militants from Lebanon. The would-be terrorists are the new recruits of a movement which claims to have 50,000 members and is called Setad Pasdasht Shohadaye Nehzat Jahani Islam (Headquarters for the Commemoration of the Martyrs of the International Islamic Movement).

A day after the ceremony, Mohammad Ali Samadi, the organisation's spokesman, told Adnkronos International (AKI) in a phone conversation that "Each Israeli, soldier or civilian, must not feel safe wherever he or she is." 

Samadi said Israel is a target of the group along with the US and European Union countries where the group has allegedly recruited militants. "We have brothers who are ready to sacrifice their lives for the triumph of Islam in Great Britain, France, Belgium, Spain, Italy, the Netherlands and also the United States," he said.

Samadi's organisation was created two years ago and is led by a woman, Forouz Rajaifar. 

According to Samadi, there are over 50,000 members of the group who are ready to become suicide bombers. Sources in Tehran say the number is widely exagerated though they claim the group can still count on 25.000 would-be attackers.

"A fatwa from a leading cleric is enough to set off these madmen," said a political analyst and reformist, who asked that his name be withheld. 

Samadi said aspiring organisation members must fill in forms asking them, among other things, which enemy they want to fight against. The options ain the form are three: "Americans who desacrated the sites of Shiite Islam occupying Iraq and Afghanistan"; "Jews who occupy Jerusalem"; and the "British who gave protection to [Indian writer] Salman Rushdie" against whom Iranian clerics have issued a fatwa for his 1988 book Satanic Verses.

However, Samadi said his group is thinking to "widen the list" of targets in the membership forms and include the Netherlands, Italy and France.

"We have learnt that they want to make a follow up to the trash movie 'Submission'," by Theo Van Gogh, who was killed in 2004 by a Dutch-Moroccan Islamic militant, he said. Submission highlighted the repression of women in some Islamic cultures.

France will reportedly be a target "for greatly offending Islam after it prohibited to young women to go to school with the hijab."

Italy was included in the potential list of new entries for granting political asylum in March to an Afghan man who risked the death penalty for converting to Christianity from Islam.

"Giving political asylum to an idiot who defied Islam is a very serious offense which cannot be ignored," said Samadi. "We will make Italians pay for this offence." 

Samadi's group, Setad Pasdasht Shohadaye Nehzat Jahani Islam, is registered in Iran as a non-governmental organisation and is supported by leading members of the religious elite.

Many Ayatollahs in the holy city of Qom support it along with members of Abadgaran, the main political force supporting the government of President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad.

Its meetings are attended by well known clerics such as hojjatolislam Heidar Mosalahi, who represents within the armed forces Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, Iran's supreme guide. 

Ayatollah Hossein Nouri Hamedani, a mujtahed - a cleric with the authority to interpret the Koran and Sharia, and who can issue a fatwa - is another supporter of the movement.

Recently Ayatollah Mohammad Mohammadi Golpayegani, who heads the secretary's office of Ayatollah Khamenei, also gave his blessing to the group.

Ayatollah Seyyed Ali Khameni has still not issued a fatwa supporting suicide attacks but he has recently said that "should the United States or the Zionist entity [Israel] attack nuclear power plants in Iran, the Islamic Republic would respond without hesitation and would strike the aggressor's interests worldwide." 

Suicide attacks were also blessed by the head of the office of Iran's spiritual guide.

"Our leader [Seyyed Ali Khamenei] has volunteers ready to take action everywhere, also in the United States and Israel," said hojjatolislam Mohammad Mohammadi Golpayegani.

Members of parliament such as Mehdi Kuchekzadeh, Marzieh Dabbagh, Fatemeh Alia, Eshrat Shayegh and Mohammad Hossein Rahimian regularly attend the group's meetings.

The man who is believed to be the group's strategist is Hassan Abbasi, a professor at the University Imam Hossein in Tehran and an advisor to President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad.

"Our youths who are ready for martyrdom will be more effective in striking the enemy than any missiles system," Abbasi allegedly vowed to the would-be suicide bombers at the cemetery Behesht Zahra in Tehran on Thursday night._ 

Pra nese SHBA sulmon instalimet nukleare te Iranit, ky i fundit do te godasi....Italine me suicide bomber, pse italianet i dhane azil politik afganit....Apo Frances sepse kjo nuk lejon mbajtjen e shamive ne shkollat publike.....
Dhe ketyre derrave duhet tu lesh ne dore arme nukleare?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Labeati

> Pra nese SHBA sulmon instalimet nukleare te Iranit, ky i fundit do te godasi....Italine me suicide bomber, pse italianet i dhane azil politik afganit....Apo Frances sepse kjo nuk lejon mbajtjen e shamive ne shkollat publike.....


Shif se mos po ka hall te madh Amerika se po godet Irani Europen? Europianet jane ba te mencem edhe ata, i kane skedu rracat magjype... e po filluan te kercasin si "pop-corn", i mbledh e i rras neper kampe si L2B... se edhe ta mbash me buk... e me te gjitha te drejtat njerzore... edhe te vrase ne shtepine tande femijet e civilat... kjo nuk shkon... dhe nuk i kualifikon ne llojin e "humans por si:




> Dhe ketyre derrave duhet tu lesh ne dore arme nukleare?


Jo... "Derri don Plumb" thote populli... por nuk jane te gjith derra... po gomare se te tille i kane ba Ajatollahet tash 30 vjet...

Perfundimisht vetem gomari pa tru pranon ti vejne ne kurriz nja 2 shtrajca me TNT qe ta dergojne si raketa ne xhenet ku e presin nder te tjera edhe 72 gomarica...

Eh... gomari i shkrete

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Darius

*Toro shkrimet here tjeter jo carcaf ne anglisht. Ose perktheji ose cito dicka te shkurter fare dhe jep link per pjesen tjeter.* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tani per tani nuk ka evidenca qe Presidenti Bush te kete marre ndonje vendim per te sulmuar Iranin nese Teherani vazhdon me aktivitetin e pasurimit te uraniumit, gje qe nga Washingtoni shikohet si nje synim per te prodhuar arme berthamore. Zyrtare te larte te Administrates dihet qe kane debatuar ne favor te nje nderhyrje ushtarake nese Teherani vazhdon me planet e tij por B ushi me aq sa dihet nuk e ka ndare ende mendjen per kete problem. Megjithate dicka eshte e qarte dhe e ditur: Bush ka dhene aprovimin e tij Departamentit te Mbrojtjes per te zhvilluar skenaret e nje sulmi te mundshem dhe per te marre masat e nevojshme. Ashtu sic ndodhi dhe ne rastin e Irakut ne vitin 2002 edhe me Iranin po hartohet strategjia e sulmit.

Por se i cfare forme do jete ky sulm kjo nuk eshte vendosur akoma. Ashtu sic veproi ne rastin e pushtimit te Irakut, Rumsfeld edhe ne kete rast pa dyshim eshte duke konsideruar nje shumellojshmeri mundesishe per sulmin ndaj Iranit. Kjo mund te jete nje sulm ajror dhe me rraketa sic mund te jete dhe nje sulm tokesor duke perfshire dhe milicine opozitare iraniane qe do i paraprije nje pushtimi total amerikan. Te dyja rastet kane avantazhet dhe disavantazhet e tyre. Nje sulm ajror dhe me rraketa padyshim do shkaterronte disa nga qendrat kyce berthamore por mund te mos demtoje disa nga stacionet e fshehta dhe po ashtu do linte te paprekur rregjimin e urryer te klerikeve qe sundon Iranin sot. Ndersa perdorimi i sulmit tokesor (i cili mund te kete nje efekt te njejte ne lidhje me ndryshimin e sistemit qeverises) mund te zgjidhte keto probleme por do rriste ne menyre te patolerueshme kerkesat e ushtrise tashme te drobitur amerikane.

Duke patur keto gjera ne konsiderate, ska dyshim qe keto jane preokupimet kryesore sot te atyre qe po planifikojne luften (Ushtaraket e Larte amerikane).

Pa dashur te perseris ate qe u tha me lart, nuk ka asnje evidence qe Presidenti Bush te kete vendosur te sulmoje Iranin. Por ka shume shenja qe tregojne se nje plan i tille eshte hartuar dhe se eshte shume aktiv dhe nese esperienca me Irakun (dhe luftrave te tjera) na ka mesuar dicka, atehere e kemi mire te qarte qe nese nje plan i tille vihen ne livizje, atehere ska asnje shanc qe ai te kthehet mbrapsht. 
Ne duhet te fillojme te reagojme tani perpara se marshimi per ne lufte te jete i pakthyeshem.

Michael T. Klare is the defense correspondent of The Nation and a professor of peace and world security studies at Hampshire College. His latest book is 'Blood and Oil: The Dangers and Consequences of America’s Growing Dependence on Imported Petroleum'.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

